# Nicaragua Strawberry Pumilio



## Teletom (Jun 24, 2019)

I see that there a wild caught Nicaraguan Pumilios available on Undergrounreptiles. Any body have any experience with these? 

I know parasites can be a concern with wild caught frogs, is there anything else to know?


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Teletom said:


> I know parasites can be a concern with wild caught frogs, is there anything else to know?


You need more?

OK. Underground is one of the least respected online sellers of herps. They are known for selling diseased animals. One of the worst cases: a couple years back, they sold some _Nerodia_ that had SFD (snake fungal disease), a nasty, very contagious, untreatable pathogen that can easily spread through native populations from captive animals (*much like chitrid *).

Note that getting effective vet care for dart frogs is virtually impossible for most people. There simply aren't qualified vets in most places.

Also, _pumilio_ can be purchased very easily and at very fair prices from respected breeders here and on other sites. Please support breeders who support our hobby. Please do not support wholesalers who treat all their animals as an expendable commodity.

Also, most/all wild dart frog populations have enough problems existing without collection for sale into the wholesale market. I assume the status of frogs in Nicaragua is more or less unknown, and effectively unregulated.

Dart frogs can be a challenge to keep. _Pumilio_ are harder. WC frogs are harder still. There's a pattern here: every hurdle you put in your own way -- buying from a (frankly) bad vendor, buying a challenging species, buying a WC animal -- all make your chances of success less likely. You have to ask yourself if you want to save what, $50, and only make it all but certain you'll have issues that will lead to failure?

Buy something CB, and consider starting out with a species that will be more likely to do well for someone starting out. _Tincs, Leucs, Auratus_, even some of the _Ranitomeya_ are great animals that will lead to a long fruitful hobby for you.


----------



## Teletom (Jun 24, 2019)

Ah I have both Tincs, and Terribilis. I was just setting up another 100gal and wanted to try my luck at breeding blue jeans. 

Did not know that reputation for Underground.

Unfortunately I don't have access to the marketplace section yet. But hopefully I will get access soon and I will look on there as there are a couple other species I am looking into including r. fantiastica nominal.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Tell us a bunch about your other frogs, and how you do things, and you'll have access to the marketplace in no time. 

And: glad to have you here!


----------



## Dr.frogthumb (Jan 1, 2019)

I ordered a pair of wc blue jeans from snakes at sunset i believe and i am happy with my order. Both frogs are healthy and disease free, had them for over 6 months. 
But i don't think they sent me the same locale of pumilio lol.


----------



## daryl34 (Feb 24, 2007)

Only way anyone could help if at all is with pics of each. Also remember blue jeans also have a high degree of variability, and they are wild caught most likely.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

IMHO It is not worth it for a small collector to go with wild-caught, you need to be far more vigilant about diseases and care, you also have no idea how old the frogs are and they typically have scars. You need to go through a whole extensive quarantine (extra time for WC I would say at least 3 months), treatment (panacur), and testing(fecal floats, ranavirus) if you want to make sure they are healthy.

WC frogs are better for experienced people trying to bring new genetics or morphs into the hobby who are willing to invest the time and money into the frogs. WC frogs are sometimes cheaper to purchase outright but once you throw in the time and cost of all of the above they end up more expensive. 

If you were to buy them separate them from the rest of your collection and make sure you are doing a good sanitizing of your hands any anything going between the vivariums.


----------

